# Hyatt Gold Passport (GP) Point Increases



## tahoeJoe (Apr 29, 2010)

Got this e-mail from Hyatt today.  

_The Hyatt Gold Passport™ Award Chart will change on June 4, 2010. Rest assured, we will continue to make redemption as easy as possible with no blackout dates. If we have a standard room available at any location on any day of the year, you're more than welcome to reserve it with your Hyatt Gold Passport points.

Likewise, we will continue to offer all the existing award categories at their current point levels. We will also introduce a new Category 6, which will require 22,000 points and include only 20 properties in cities such as New York, Paris, Moscow and Tokyo.

Further, we will redistribute our hotels across the six award categories. This shift will include 65 hotels moving to a lower category and 89 hotels moving to a higher category. For additional details, please visit goldpassport.com.

We appreciate your continued support of Hyatt Gold Passport and look forward to welcoming you again soon.

Warmest regards,
Jeff Zidell
Vice President, Hyatt Gold Passport_​   


First Hyatt raises the points required to stay at Highlands Inn. Now they raise the Gold Passport points required to stay at 89 of their hotels. Some properties have increased dramatically. For example the Huntington Beach property went from 15,000 points per night to 18,000 - a 20% increase :annoyed: 

As far as I can tell, the number of GP points owners can convert their week to remains the same. Hence Hyatt just devalued our ownership again.  Hyatt clearly does not care about their owners or hotels guests. I guess it is just ANOTHER reason not to buy Hyatt through the developer (or at all)  

I think it time for individual HOA boards to ask the question; do we still want Hyatt to manage our properties? I will be speaking to my board about this. 

Another angry Hyatt owner!!!! 

-TJ


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 30, 2010)

*opps ... its even worse!!*

A correction to my previous post. I misread the point chart. 

Hyatt Huntington Beach will go from 15,000 GP points per night to 22,000 GP points per night. The same goes for the only Hyatt in NYC and the Hyatt hotel in Lake Tahoe. YIKES!!!  that at  47% increase. :annoyed: 

It raises an interesting question. If the Hyatt hotel in Lake Tahoe requires 47% more GP points, why doesn't the High Sierra Lodge owners next door get more HVC points for their units (similar to Highlands Inn)???  

If you have GP points burn them NOW, before they are worthless.  

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 30, 2010)

tahoeJoe said:


> A correction to my previous post. I misread the point chart.
> 
> Hyatt Huntington Beach will go from 15,000 GP points per night to 22,000 GP points per night. The same goes for the only Hyatt in NYC and the Hyatt hotel in Lake Tahoe. YIKES!!!  that at  47% increase. :annoyed:
> 
> ...


----------

